# Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder



## rainthanner (10. Okt. 2006)

Hallo, 

hier ein paar Bilder von heute Nachmittag: 


































Gruß Rainer


----------



## Maurizio (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder*

 

Der Showa ist  !!!


----------



## rainthanner (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder*



			
				Maurizio schrieb:
			
		

> Der Showa ist  !!!


 
nicht billig.


----------



## Maurizio (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> nicht billig.



Meinste das merkt jemand wenn ich mal schnell vom Feld aus meine Angelrute schwinge  .

Wie groß ist eigentlich dein größter Koi ?


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder*

Hi Rainer,

klasse Bilder.  Und das bei der Komprimierung... Respekt! 
Hast Du Deine WG vor dem bald einkehrendem "Winterschlaf" nochmal fix abgelichtet... so zum Angucken am Kamin?


----------



## bonsai (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder*

Moin, 

schöne Teile und was das wichtigste ist - sie machen einen fitten Eindruck.
Viel Spaß damit.
Hab in der Zeitschrift Midori einen Werbeflyer für eine Unterwasserdigicam gefunden. Signalübertragung schön auf den Fernseher oder PC - bei so schönen Teile wäre das doch was. Eine schöne Möglichkeit der Überwachung des Gesundheitszustandes, vor allen während der kalten Jahreszeit, ist es allemal.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## WERNER 02 (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder*



> Hab in der Zeitschrift Midori einen Werbeflyer für eine Unterwasserdigicam gefunden.



Hi Norbert

Könntest du mir diesen Flyer mal zukommen lassen, oder genaueres angeben ?? DANKE !!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## rainthanner (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder*

sieh mal auf der Seite ziemlich unten: 

http://www.koi-haus-bayern.de



Oder die: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wasserdichte-Stiftkamera-TV-7040-NEU-OVP-Security_W0QQitemZ300029058798QQihZ020QQcategoryZ28916QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ich glauge fast, das ist die gleiche. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## WERNER 02 (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Herbst-Fischlein-Bilder*

Hi Rainer

Sieht fast so aus als wäre es dieselbe. Nur eben die Preise nicht !  

Aber wäre schon was für mich.Mal sehn ob ich sie mir zu Weihnachten schon mal vorab gönne. 

Gruß
Werner
Und danke für die Links.


----------

